# Do You Like Computers?



## ClassicRockr

My brother hates them and says "computers took away jobs". 
Well, I don't think so. Drafting pays better now due to CAD. CNC machines (drill presses, etc) are computerized now and makes them easier to us. 
My SIL only uses hers for e-mail and Facebook.
She is afraid to do anything else online. 
I know Seniors that don't have a computer and don't want one!
That is their choice, but it sure *WOULDN'T* be ours!!

As for me, I remember typing out Purchase Orders on an electric typewriter, researching parts by using a Vendor Catalog, doing Inventory on 3 x 5 Index Cards and shipping by UPS and Fed X and filling in their Shipping books. 

My wife use to do Accounting in a Ledger. Now her job in mortgaging is based on a computer each day. 

First I will say this........I took 3 years of typing classes in high school and my typing speed/accuracy has improved greatly since then. 

The first time I used a computer for employment was in 1989. I was a Stockroom Supervisor. I didn't realize just how easy it was to look up the "location, quantity-in-stock, etc." on the computer. After that, it was on to the Shipping & Receiving Depts. computers. Then into the Purchasing Dept. and Inventory. 

I didn't have a PC, so I'd go to the local library and use one there. I fell into the "computer age" hook, line and sinker!!

I use our desktop for a lot of things, including some buying and selling of things online. Every Monday, I "clean" it. Run anti-virus scan and defrag. I keep all important stuff on a USB, not on the computer.

So.........do you like the "computer age"? Actually, I like computers as much as I do our iPhone 4s!


----------



## Lon

I first started using a computer in 1968 and went on line for the first time 1n 1974. It has simplified much of my business, financial, medical, family, educational and communication life. Oh yes, I love the computer.


----------



## oldman

I guess you are referring to using PC's, laptops, tablets, smart phones and so on. Computers overall have changed the world. They are everywhere, your car, your TV, even in aircraft. There's no getting away from them. 

As for 'using' computers to do work on, yes, I have several and use them to the hilt. I use several flash drives for music, pictures, documents, etc.


----------



## ClassicRockr

We don't have a tablet, but do have the smart phones, laptop and desktop. My wife loves playing games on her Smart Phone, while I play a couple of games and have apps for weather, sports, photos, and other things. We keep our photos, docs, etc. on USB (or what is called a flash drive), but the music is all on cd's and dvd's. Back in 2003, we bought two programs online for music. One listed different tunes and the other was a recorder (cd). I was unemployed at the time and was able to make 28 music cd's from online. Oldies, Country, Motown, Elvis, Gospel, Classic Rock. 

One thing I don't do........"hunt and peck" on the keyboard. Been using one way to long to do that!


----------



## JustBonee

*Do You Like Computers?*


Do we have a choice??  ...


----------



## Shirley

Yes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I didn't get my first computer until the year 2000, and I still only have a desktop.  The computer is definitely handy to have, I research things, email, do a little bit of shopping, and belong to a few forums.  Other than that I don't use it much, except for uploading photos from my camera, and creating the occasional document.  I don't love computers, but I wouldn't be without one anymore.  You should see my Humans Need Not Apply thread in serious discussions.


----------



## Mike

In one of our newspapers, they reckon that surfing
the internet may be helping to beat dementia.
So you really need a computer for that.

Full Story Here.

Mike.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I also think that the computer is an awesome development, and would not want to live without mine.
I remember when I got my very first one. My daughter, Robin, was in the Army, and stationed in Germany. I barely ever got to talk to her, due to cost, time differences, and her military duties.  When she did call, it was just a quick hello, I love you, and then goodbye. 
Now, this girl is my only daughter, and the most precious thing to me in this universe ! So , not being able to talk to her was terrible, and hard on both of us. 
My oldest son set me up with a computer, and showed me how to do email; and that little thing changed my life forever ! ! 
Now, I could write to Robin (in my time zone) and she could write back to me, in hers. We were able to communicate; if not every day, at least a whole lot more often.

Now I have my iPad, and I would never--ever--go back to one of the dinasaur desktops again ! (sorry Sea)
I can do everything i want to do with the ipad, and do it while relaxing in my recliner, instead on an uncomfortable office chair in the back room.


----------



## Twixie

I love computers..trouble is that I am not good with them..I lack the knowledge..I get myself into deep doo doo..

I click on things, and before I know it, they are asking for my bank details!!:dunno:


----------



## drifter

I got my first computer in the eighties. It had a twenty meg HD and used DOS. Since then, I've had five or six computers. I have lost more pictures and more records because of HD crashes. So that now I consider computers to be for anything temporary, nothing permanent. I now have a laptop and a iPad. I have out lived both my friends, so my computer is all I have. I'm glad I have one.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I started with computers (1401 and before that PCAM equipment) in 1963 with the USAFSS.  There were only 12,000 all owned by the government.  We used them to process the data for NSA from the ditty-boppers listening to the Chinese while I was in the far east and the Soviets while stationed in Germany.  Yes, I have a love,hate,love,hate,love,hate,love relationship with them.  My experience afforded me a decent living and a livable retirement. 

My children all have exposure since early childhood and now I'm embroiled with my soon-to-be engineering grandson in a good natured squabble over who has the best OS, Linux (me) or Windows (him).  Neither can afford a Mac so it's not in the ring yet.  I use an 8-YO Linux based Dell laptop and he has a self-sustained command center comprising a massive desktop. 2 laptops, iPhone, iPad, UPS power backup and storage.  I can't play games as fast but my web surfing will keep up with him with less chance of hacking.


----------



## Vivjen

The first computer we had was a Sincair.....write your own programmes!
I didn't get hooked until dial-up and e-mail.
now I wouldn't be without my I-pad and I-phone...for all kinds of reasons; banking, and often, contact with my relations.


----------



## Shirley

I am going to buy a second computer to take with me on trips. I have looked at some but I don't know enough to make an intelligent decision. I just need something to check my email and go to chat forums. I don't plan to do any work. I'm not computer literate enough to use a lot of fancy gadgets.  Maybe a Kindle, Chromebook or something like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jackie22

Hi Shirley, I just recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, it is an eight inch Android tablet for travel, I downloaded the Kindle App with all my books on it.   The best thing about it is that it fits in my purse, you can download an app for GPS for traveling in your car. One thing I do not like about it is that I cannot sync my ITunes (that are on my IPhone) to it.
Outside of that I like it fine.


----------



## Shirley

Thanks, Jackie. That sounds like it might be what I need. I will definitely look at some.


----------



## SifuPhil

I like computers, but they haven't always liked me. We presently have an understanding - they don't screw up my data and I don't bring them to the recycle center.

I started off with IBMs in the corporate world when they thought tape storage was the cat's pajamas. My first personal computer was a Commodore 64 with a cassette-tape data drive (yes, it's okay to laugh). I remember it would take several minutes to load a primitive game of "Hangman", but to me at the time it was cutting-edge stuff, especially when I upgraded to their new 1541 disk drive that used real 5[SUP]1/4[/SUP]" disks.

My printer was a 9-pin dot matrix - took about 10 minutes to print one page. Still, I was the envy of my neighborhood.

Went on to own Apples and a Compaq "portable" that was as big as a suitcase and weighed the same as a bag of kitty litter. Finally the "modern" age rolled around and I played with Dells and HPs. 

I've used computers in so many ways ... business and pleasure, for corporations and my own businesses. I've made friends around the world with them, begun (and ended) relationships through them, ordered everything from pineapple drink mix to antique Chinese Taoist scrolls through them, and presently earn approximately 95% of my living with them. 

Yeah, you could say we're friends.


----------



## oldman

I wouldn't fly a jet without one, although it has happened.


----------



## nuiahi

From my experience you might consider an Apple iPad air.  They are light, very portable and state of the art in performance (speed) and the screen picture will blow you away.  You can do everything that you would expect a stand alone computer to do and a world of things that you never thought of. 
Good luck!


----------



## SifuPhil

You might want to add that this is a PAID resource - $77, to be exact.


----------



## Warrigal

The first computer I ever saw took up a whole room at my university way back in 1960. It had a name - from memory, SILIAC.

The next time I saw one was when an Apple II was unpacked at the school where I was teaching and it had me captivated from day one.
It's external storage was on cassette tapes. I spent hours learning to program it using BASIC. It was basically useless because we couldn't afford to buy much software.

As the years progressed we upgraded periodically through Microbees and TRS - 80s until we ended up in a MS DOS environment. By that time were had two computer rooms fully networked for teaching computer studies. Computers have been part of my life ever since. I love 'em.

I love the internet too. It is the best library in the history of mankind and IMO the computer revolution equates to that period that flourished after the invention of the printing press. It is an exciting time to be alive.


----------



## Ralphy1

From my little Emerson radio listening to Inner Sanctum as a child to the iPad today that does everything one could want out an electronic device is quite a trip...


----------



## Ameriscot

YES!!  Ever since I discovered computers in 1990 I've been hooked.  Bought my first one in 1991.  I now have a PC, netbook, tablet, android, kindle.  I'd like to get an ipad and dump the netbook.

A few of the things I use mine for:  FB, forums, email, Skype, keeping a calendar, Flickr for all my photos, editing photos, blogging/travelogues, research anything I'm interested in learning about, learning French, researching trips and booking hotels, airfare, car rentals, downloading books from Amazon, other shopping, looking for recipes, checking on exchange rates, etc etc etc.


----------



## KaranKhurana

I Like the most because with computer we will do everything Just Like (Gaming, Songs, Office work etc..).It is easy to use. We can also use while on Traveling. So I find it is very useful for daily life.


----------



## bcubes

Do I like computers? Let see. I have 3 desk top PC's, 2 laptops, an Android Tablet, a Raspberry Pi, a Kindle Fire, and a desk top waiting for me to figure out what kind of machine I want to build. You might say I like computers. Also between family and friends I keep pretty busy fixing problems they have.


----------



## tnthomas

I first became interested in computers in the mid 70s, running stacks of punch cards(FORTRAN programs) through the reader for a CDC 3150 mainframe, at Cal State- Long Beach.   Then "life happened" and didn't get my own computer until after my last divorce.  Been my hobby ever since.   Too many machines to mention, currently down to 3 laptops, 1 ipad and 3 desktops(that are in-service).


----------



## hollydolly

Yep I luuurve computers.

I have a laptop, Imac mini,  desktop PC, kindle fire, not to mention the iphones etc..

I   use them for everything from work related stuff, to all the  fun stuff,...but don't ask me about the technical side..I'm just a dumb blond when it comes to that side of a computer!! :getit:


----------



## Pappy

Me too, Hollydolly. I'm on my IPad Air several times a day. It will do almost everything except make love.
but there are websites for that too.:love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly

Oh lordy Pappy, they'll be making the bed for you soon too...LOL


----------



## Vivjen

I am going to upgrade my I-pad to an Air 2 very soon.....I will test it Pappy!


----------



## Butterfly

Can't imagine being without my PC.  I use it for everything.


----------



## Ameriscot

Butterfly said:


> Can't imagine being without my PC.  I use it for everything.



Same here. I think back to before the internet and wonder how we did without it. Besides all the practical things I use it for it means anything you could possibly want to know is at your fingertips.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Same here. I think back to before the internet and wonder how we did without it ...



I recall two sets of encyclopedias, some art supplies, a calculator, a bunch of envelopes and stamps and a chess set.  

And it STILL wasn't close.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I recall two sets of encyclopedias, some art supplies, a calculator, a bunch of envelopes and stamps and a chess set.
> 
> And it STILL wasn't close.



Nope, not even close.  I am always looking up something and I have the answer in less than one minute.  How did anyone plan trips without it?


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Nope, not even close.  I am always looking up something and I have the answer in less than one minute.  How did anyone plan trips without it?



I remember all the folded maps in my father's glove box. Well ... _sort of_ folded. More like crushed.

But he managed to go back and forth between Michigan and New York for many years with only those maps.

Now, people can't find the Starbucks down the street without using Google Maps, MapQuest and their in-car GPS.


----------



## Meanderer

Can we like an addiction?    Do we have a choice?....remind me later.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> I remember all the folded maps in my father's glove box. Well ... _sort of_ folded. More like crushed.
> 
> But he managed to go back and forth between Michigan and New York for many years with only those maps.
> 
> Now, people can't find the Starbucks down the street without using Google Maps, MapQuest and their in-car GPS.



I managed to get around Ireland all by myself (first time I'd ever driven on the left) with paper maps.  I only got lost once, it was a doozy though.

But how did people book hotels ahead of time without knowing which ones were best and what they cost?  How did they know about what attractions to visit?  Guess you'd have to buy a tourist guide.  I'm very big with Tripadvisor - use it and also put tons of reviews on it.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> I managed to get around Ireland all by myself (first time I'd ever driven on the left) with paper maps.  I only got lost once, it was a doozy though.



Oof, that "wrong side of the road" stuff would drive me crazy. :sentimental:



> But how did people book hotels ahead of time without knowing which ones were best and what they cost?  How did they know about what attractions to visit?  Guess you'd have to buy a tourist guide.  I'm very big with Tripadvisor - use it and also put tons of reviews on it.



For the hotels - well, actually, for us it was motels - we would just stop at the first likely-looking place. If it was nice, no problem. If it wasn't it was called "a family memory". 

Attractions? Usually on our trips between NY and MI our "attractions" were visiting with Mom's family. We rarely went out, unless it was to the store for more beer. We had all-night card games, played lots of board games, went boating and fishing ... all family-type activities. Never spent a dime on any tourist traps. 

When I drove from NY to Florida I used paper maps, and just stopped at whatever motel was closest when I was tuckered out. Talk about "family memories" ... 

Other than those two locations I've never been much of a traveler. Yes, I drove out and back to California, Texas, Maine ... but every time it was the same thing - paper maps and seat-of-the-pants motel choices.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Oof, that "wrong side of the road" stuff would drive me crazy. :sentimental:
> 
> 
> 
> For the hotels - well, actually, for us it was motels - we would just stop at the first likely-looking place. If it was nice, no problem. If it wasn't it was called "a family memory".
> 
> Attractions? Usually on our trips between NY and MI our "attractions" were visiting with Mom's family. We rarely went out, unless it was to the store for more beer. We had all-night card games, played lots of board games, went boating and fishing ... all family-type activities. Never spent a dime on any tourist traps.
> 
> When I drove from NY to Florida I used paper maps, and just stopped at whatever motel was closest when I was tuckered out. Talk about "family memories" ...
> 
> Other than those two locations I've never been much of a traveler. Yes, I drove out and back to California, Texas, Maine ... but every time it was the same thing - paper maps and seat-of-the-pants motel choices.



Emm...it's the _other_ side of the road.  I've been driving on the left for 14 years and that's what has become natural to me.  I freak out a bit when I drive in the US.  

How did people plan and book trips to Europe?  I didn't really travel until my 40's and the internet was around by then.  I probably could have rented GPS in Ireland, don't know.  But I booked all my accommodation online before I got there.


----------



## NancyNGA

tnthomas said:


> I first became interested in computers in the mid 70s, running stacks of punch cards(FORTRAN programs) through the reader for a CDC 3150 mainframe....



Me too, exactly the same, but at another place. I remember one program that took a whole box of cards.  I actually took a "theoretical" FORTRAN language course around '67.  The school couldn't afford an actual computer for students yet. (I also took a 1 hour course in slide rule, now how useless was that!)


----------



## tnthomas

Slide rule <!>  Gotta have one!      I remember my slide rule instructor saying that if nothing else- you can stir paint with it.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Emm...it's the _other_ side of the road.  I've been driving on the left for 14 years and that's what has become natural to me.  I freak out a bit when I drive in the US.



I freaked out when I was driving in the U.S. also. That's why I stopped driving. 



> How did people plan and book trips to Europe?  I didn't really travel until my 40's and the internet was around by then.  I probably could have rented GPS in Ireland, don't know.  But I booked all my accommodation online before I got there.



Well, with international travel, sure, you want to book in advance. 

There was a "map store" in NYC that carried nothing but maps and travel booklets. Great place to prepare for your trip. I went there before I went to China when I was 23, got the "lay of the land" and also got recommendations for accommodations.


----------



## 911

I had no choice. The Pennsylvania State Police uses computers for everything. We even have them in the cars and have had them for years. It is faster if I wanted to run a license number or run a check on someone.


----------



## Leotie

drifter said:


> I got my first computer in the eighties. It had a twenty meg HD and used DOS. Since then, I've had five or six computers. I have lost more pictures and more records because of HD crashes. So that now I consider computers to be for anything temporary, nothing permanent. I now have a laptop and a iPad. I have out lived both my friends, so my computer is all I have. I'm glad I have one.



When you put your pictures on the computer, also download them to a thumb drive or an external hard drive.  A friend gave me a gift of a computer repair and maintenance for my 60th birthday, it was one of the best presents I ever got.  If you can get out and about, check with your local community college and see if they offer something like that.


----------



## Leotie

*Love My Computer?????*

Oh, yes, I  love my computer!  For the most part, I am stuck in this apartment unless  go grocery shopping or o the Dr.  My soul craves wondering all over the place, country, AND the world. If I didn't have this, I would be absolutely lost.  I can visit with friends go  to Australia, Canada and anywhere else I want to go.  Reading and playing games sometimes help me with the pain I have every day.

Right now, I have this one and a spare.  The spare has something wrong with it that I can't seem to get so I'm going to have to let some one else take a look at it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have a desk top that I am online way too much in the AM..I have a 10 inch tablet that I have in the living room that I use often while watching TV. I have a Kindle for reading..No smart phone as I refuse to pay those monthly charges!!!!

I also have a Roku hooked to the TV for streaming videos to the TV..nthego:


----------



## Leotie

I don't want ANY phone that's smarter than I am, I'll settle for the old fashioned cell phones.  One thing about it....if one of your computers go down, you won't be without.  How is that Roku?  I've heard a lot about it, but how does it rate in cost compared to cable?  My building cut a deal with the local cable company that we get free internet and basic cable for $24.00 a month.  Still curious about the Roku, though.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Leotie said:


> I don't want ANY phone that's smarter than I am, I'll settle for the old fashioned cell phones.  One thing about it....if one of your computers go down, you won't be without.  How is that Roku?  I've heard a lot about it, but how does it rate in cost compared to cable?  My building cut a deal with the local cable company that we get free internet and basic cable for $24.00 a month.  Still curious about the Roku, though.



ROKU is a company that manufactures a device that enables you to recieve online entertainment from various sources.  Netflix, Crackle, Amazon, and many more sources.  There are several models to choose from depending upon your price range.  You DON'T sign up for a subscription or monthly charge.  It's just a device once purchased there is no additional cost unless you upgrade.  That's not to say they won't have programming at a later date. 

It's like a Sony PS, Chromecast, Xbox or other device that gives you a portal to online viewing.  It connects wirelessly through your router or wireless connection, then connects to your TV via an HDMI cable (recommended) or directly plugs into your TV's HDMI port.  If you have a Netflix subscription then you are required to register the device online to gain access to your account to watch your choices.  You can subscribe to most others some at a monthly fee through the channel selection but most users have them for Netflix or Amazon only, you still need a paid subscription to those choices.


----------



## Leotie

Thank you so much for the info, I think I will check into that. I might have to jump into that.  I like the cable, but sometimes, it's nothing but a PITA, but the price is still good.


----------



## Vala

I don't know what I would do without one. I am a very curious person and Googling finds the answer to everything I wonder about.  I bought my first PC in 1996 and was afraid I would hurt it.  A compaq tech told me I could not hurt it.   He said if you do something you don't like and you can't fix it, use the disk to reformat and it will be like it was when it was new.  I jumped right in with both feet. I got a very nice compliment to a Cox man who came out to help me with the echo on my phones.  He fixed that then sat at my desk and we talked about computers.  He told me I was the most knowledgeable person  of any one in my age bracket he knew.   When I was learning my sis said to keep a notebook on my desk to keep track of thing I learned and changed.   That really helped, now I am at a stage in my life  I need a notebook again.


----------



## Leotie

Dear Vala,  I would be lost without mine.  I have 2 more laptops here, one has a problem that is hiding from me and there are times I want to throw it out the window.  Then I think I might need it one day and here I go again, trying to figure out the problem with it.  The other one has no workable USB ports, and I have major problems using that little thingy that moves the arrow.  The one that I use now was given to me as a gift from a wonderful man that I lost in June of 2013, so it will never leave.

 l love it that us older folks can have fun with these too.


----------



## AprilT

I enjoy having access to computers, they've made many things very convenient and I've often times thought, I'm not sure how I'd get along without it now, but, lately, I've been rethinking that a bit.  I've always been an informations junkie and fared quite well using what was available via the library and other sources, not sure I'd fall through the cracks if I revert to those sources.  Though I'm not likely to do a hard experiment to find out.   

Having access to information on the net, I've taught myself all kinds of things, so far, not once have I had to take my pc in for repairs even when I've thought this old machine was finally down for the count and even comcast told me I had a problem that needed to be fixed by a pro.  Hmph.  Knock on wood, this old thing is still kicking after all the abuse it's been through physically and verbally.  I keep promising to replace, update and so on, but, we'll see, maybe next year it will be time to retire this one, though I've truly grown quite fond of how she just keeps on ticking.


----------



## Leotie

April, I know just what you mean.  I went to laptops when my feet and legs gave out on me; I'm in bed about 80% of the time.  I don't like it at all, but that's what I deal with until I can get a power chair and get out of this building for a bit.  No, I don't want pity from anyone, I'm still alive and kicking and am happy with that.


----------



## AprilT

I get how you feel Leotie, I'm in a chair most of the time, I even sleep in a reclining chair, I can no longer sleep in a bed.  But I'm off my feet most of the time, I get it.  I'll probably at some point update to a tablet or some such thing, but for now, my desktop suits me fine since, I'm homebound most of the time due to health issues.  I force myself to participate in activities, but pay a price after, though most of the time, it's worth the pain I know I will endure later.  No need for pity here either.  I rarely talk about the pain when I mention the activities I participate in, I just go do what needs to be done on the days my body lets me do it, but there are days, when I'm not able to will the body to do much more than turn a few inches for hours at a time.  

Anyhoo, when you think of how many people don't get out, for various reasons, it reminds you how much a computer can be a great asset and have improved the lives of some in allowing them access to the outside world when they don't often have an opportunity to get out for human interaction.

I hope you get that chair soon so you'll be able to enjoy some days on the outside of you building on your own terms.


----------



## Leotie

My activities include writing poetry, and thinking about writing a book.  My son keeps urging me to do that, but I don't think anyone would believe a pure southern woman that spent 9 years behind the wheel of a cab in NYC or worked on high class cars in AZ.  It was all fun to me, and if my body would let me, I'd still be working at one or the other of those jobs.  Having done work like that this being stuck inside all the time is no fun at all.  But, with this computer,  I can meet good people like you!


----------



## AprilT

I'd read it, I imagine so would many other people, sounds like a very interesting read with some good laughs in there as well.  Get busy writing.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Leotie

Should I start from childhood or when life got interesting in my early 20's?  Some of the things I can remember make me wonder how I made it to 66.  I met Neil Diamond and George Maharis when I lived in Atlanta, and when George told me who he was, I called him a liar and to prove it.  He showed me his drivers license!  I had such a crush on Neil that when he smiled and said hello, all I could do was stammer and stutter.  He laughed at me.  Also met Billy Joe Royal down there.

I think I will try and start on that book.  It will give me something to do.


----------



## AprilT

Well, first, how about taking this over to Diaries and starting out there writing tidbits down seeing what feedback you might get from other here.  It really does sound like you have a lot to offer in way of a story to tell.


----------



## Leotie

If this goes anywhere, I'm going to give you an autographed copy.


----------



## jujube

The computer has been a terrible influence on my need for "instant gratification".   The boyfriend will ask "what was the name of the actor who was in that movie about the plane crash?" and MAN! I have to go look it up immediately.   And looking up one thing leads to another and another and another and before you know it, I've been on for two hours and am a million miles away from where I started.   I've had withdrawal symptoms when we are traveling and up in the mountains with no wi-fi for a week or two at a time.


----------



## Vala

jujube I am the same way.  I was watching Centennial on the TV and saw a young actor that I should know, but couldn't place.   I paused the movie to google it.  It was a very young Mark Harmon of NCIS.  It really bugs me if I don't find out.  While watching Centennial there was an Indian named Jake, I saw him in the Jesse Stone movie and had to google him also.  I also google myths and that was really, really interesting.  Betsy Ross did not make the first flag, Edison did not invent the light bulb, he just improved it.  When the flag went up on island of okinawa, it was put up by 2 men not 5.  It goes on and on.


----------



## Leotie

I know what you mean!  I spent 4 days in the hospital last November and had my computer, but couldn't get anyone to hook it up for me.  If my legs ad been a little more limber, I would have chewed my toenails off.


----------



## ronk

I got my first computer, a Commodore VIC20, back around 1983. I've been hooked ever since. I made the switch from PCs to Apple Macintosh computers in 2007. My life has been so much easier since then.


----------



## Goldfynche

My first computer, about 1980. Was a Sinclair ZX81. 1k of memory! A monochrome output to a TV. It rewrote the entire screen every time you entered a new character!

I then went through a Commodore phase, first with Commodore 64, then an Amiga 500 then a 1200. I used those extensively for video titling.

My first, and all subsequent PC's were self builds used mainly for desktop publishing and non-linear video editing. I did have a small foray into Mac, but found that they weren't as good as a PC for the two aforementioned tasks. So my latest and current PC boasts a quadcore CPU and a 2tb SSD.

In answer to the original question. I suspect like most folk. I couldn't imagine life without one now.


----------



## ronk

I went from the VIC20 to the C64, C128, and then off to an Atari 520ST (kind of a mistake). After that, it was home-brew computers till I went for the first Macintosh in 2007. Macs have done just about everything I want, and done the job much better than PCs.

My only hesitation is with 3d Art. I use DAZ Studio. The current trend is to use the nVidia video cards to do much of the visual work. Apple doesn't think most Mac users want the ability to upgrade all their components. That's the only reason I'm thinking I might want to build a PC specifically designed to handle DAZ Studio. Even then I can't help remembering using Windows is like slogging through Hell.


----------



## tnthomas

If you have a Mac with OS X 10.6(or later) you should be able to run DAZ Studio.   I think maybe DAZ Studio would run on Linux in Wine....maybe. 
 https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1998


----------



## ronk

I have been using DAZ Studio since the beginning. The problem is that you really need a more powerful computer with at least 4GB of video RAM to handle the iRay rendering.


----------



## jnos

Started in 1988 with a Windows XT. I remember using DOS batch files to get things running. Luckily I had a CPA friend who helped me with those.  It had a very small monitor with amber on black screen. I remember playing Tetris on it more than doing much productive. Was fun though!


----------



## Ameriscot

Except for one of those customer service computer terminals in 1988, I didn't use a computer until 1990.  Bought my own in 1992.  An IBM.  Bought a Mac (can't recall the model) in 1995 and had that until I moved abroad in 2000.  Husband used PC's so I've been using those ever since.  Using my Chromebook most of the time now and not my PC.  Or I use my Samsung smartphone. 

Husband has been using computers since the 70's.  Had one of those Apples which now belongs in a museum.


----------

